# help with brother pr1000e



## sophieluvsmoomy (Jan 2, 2012)

new toembroidery have a brother pr1000e can not make 1 good shirt!


----------



## sweetonion (Aug 3, 2007)

tell us what the problem is and we'll try to help.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

there is also a yahoo group for the PR1000 and 1000e. It is [email protected]. Lots of great help and info there.


----------



## sophieluvsmoomy (Jan 2, 2012)

Im having a hard time making childrens t shirts the hooping placement is fine the designs are large so i went and bought a 10x10 hoop but it says to use the table went throught the whole applique and the arm of shirt got caught on the back of it hot do you use the table with these shirts? I really appreciate this i have had this machine scince november


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't. How do you hoop a child's shirt in a 10x10 hoop? What size design are you putting on them?


----------



## NavyGuy (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't use the table for a kids shirt. Use the smallest hoop your design will fit in. Pin, clamp, tape or use whatever means necessary to keep other parts of the shirt from being sewn. The yahoo PR1000 group is good but join the PR600 group also. It has tons of info you can use and is much older.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We have a new PR-1000 we got in August. We do kid's T-shirts for the most part. For one thing I would get the Fast Frames as quickly as you can if you don't have them already. Until then do what was mentioned above about pinning to the backing. From what you are saying it seems that the thread is bunching under the shirt. This can eventually damage the bobbin case. So preventing that as much as you can is important.

Here are some other ideas:

1. As stated use the smallest hoop needed for the design you are using.
2. Make sure the tension is correct on the bobbin. This is covered in your manual.
3. We never have used that table. It gets in the way for the most part and there is plenty of room underneath for a child's shirt to hang loose.
4. Do NOT use Coats and Clarke thread. That is a huge no-no on computer machines and especially the Brother PR-1000. We had trouble with bunching, with thread breaks, and with needle breaks until we purged our inventory of C & C thread. After contacting Coats and Clarke they did send samples which were worse than the originals. They pretty much admited that they are having problems with updating their thread lubricants to meet the specs of the newer machines. Now we only use Threadart thread which runs smoothly.
5. Make SURE your bobbin spool is in the bobbin case in the correct direction. This is also in the instruction manual.
6. Make sure your needles are sharp and the correct type. Ball point needles are the common ones for T-shirts.
7. Also extremely important is taking the little metal needle plate off and cleaning thread and dust out from the trimmer knives and the surrounding areas. This plate is the plate on top of the embroidery arm with the two screws. It is directly above the bobbin area. Be careful cleaning this as you don't want to bang around with metal instruments as this will damage the blades. We use tweezers and a special pencil sized vacuum attachment. Never use compressed air to clean your embroidery machine.
8. Make sure you aren't stretching the shirt in the hoop. Once hooped your finger should be able to run across the top of the shirt without making waves in front of it but also not stretched.

All of these things can contribute to bunching and other irritating issues. I hope these ideas help.


----------

